# Non-powered ambulance litters.



## mycrofft (Sep 6, 2009)

We have two F-W Squadmate 93's from around 2003 and I am writing a powerpoint lesson plan on their use. I got a copy of their owner's manual but can I find anything about operating manual lift litters (cots) online? Not hardly.
Calling Flintstone EMS....


----------



## MMiz (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm a bit confused.  This is a very common "old-school" cot.  What kind of PowerPoint are you looking to produce?


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 6, 2009)

*I have the presentation almost done.*

The intended audience is people wiTH no street or ambulance experience who have a history of needing training in when and how to use the litter. It is to supplement some hands-on, and to be used afer I retire (which shoudl be early next year).
It is just surprising how completely the powered litters have taken over the online world.


----------



## NJN (Sep 6, 2009)

So what is it that you need to finish your presentation? I know we have at least one "93" sitting in the ambulance bay and I'd be happy to help you out in any way that I can.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't have a PowerPoint presentation, but Ferno provides a CD here: http://www.operationsafeems.com/


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 6, 2009)

I've never been a fan of Ferno's. I like the Stryker's.


----------



## Pudge40 (Sep 6, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I've never been a fan of Ferno's. I like the Stryker's.



I have never used a Ferno but I really do like the Strykers. They seem more user friendly.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 6, 2009)

I might be in the heathen catagory, but I've never actually used a powered cot. All of the ones I've ever worked with have been manual lifts


----------



## Pudge40 (Sep 6, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I might be in the heathen catagory, but I've never actually used a powered cot. All of the ones I've ever worked with have been manual lifts



I do like the powered litters. I have only used the Stryker ones though. They can be used as a manual litter if the battery dies so you are not SOL however getting the legs to go up to put the litter in the truck is a pain I am told due to being powered my hydrolics.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 6, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I might be in the heathen catagory, but I've never actually used a powered cot. All of the ones I've ever worked with have been manual lifts


Ditto. On another note, I've used both Stryker and Ferno units. I like the Strykers a little more than the Ferno models... but it's only a very little more. Powered units... I put them in to the "nice to have" but you'd better know how to use them in manual mode...


----------



## MMiz (Sep 6, 2009)

Folks, this thread is getting off topic.  He is looking for a PowerPoint or instruction file on how to operate a Ferno cot, not a Stryker vs. Ferno comparison.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 6, 2009)

If there's not any such instruction manual to be had, or if the company desires that a specific policy be followed for operating the Ferno cots, I'd suggest taking some people, and a digital camera, and build your own. PowerPoint is not that difficult to use... but it can get a bit more interesting if you're trying to do some more advanced stuff with it.

Why not "roll your own"?


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 7, 2009)

*I did, all done.*

Not hard, but wanted to make sure I had all the fine points. Mostly it was about when to use it, when not to, and how to safely use it.
Next, small oxygen cylinders, then our EKG machines, then jail medical security and inmate relations.


----------

